# CONSOLATION Raffle



## bprescot (Jun 27, 2011)

*THIS RAFFLE IS OVER:*



bprescot said:


> And the winner, picked by Random.org, is number 50! I'll be sending a PM to get the address then the knife ships out Tuesday!
> 
> Thanks to all who participated!




---------------------------


Well, my first raffle didn't go so good. :whistling: So here's hoping this one goes a bit better! :wink:

First off, NO buy in! You want in, just post in thread! Only one entry per person, but still only 100 spots, though so get your post in fast! As a thank you and apology to the previous raffle participants, your names are already in (unless of course you don't want to be, in which case just PM me.) Which means that there are only about 80 slots left! 

And NOW, on to the prize. I'm donating a BRAND NEW (well near enough, anyway) 210mm Blazen Western Deba. Seriously, I think this guy has been used to butcher a sweet potato AND THAT'S IT! Powdered steel core, magnetic saya, a friggin' BEAST... not sure what else I can say about this guy. For those interested, it's the same as the one here on JCK.

Maybe not as exciting as a Butch Harner Nakiri, but hopefully this will do be fun for all involved! If you've always wondered about a Deba, but could never justify buying one, here's your chance guys, so start posting!


While this is a no purchase necessary raffle, for those that are so inclined, I've included a link to a local charity in my area. I want to stress that there is *no* obligation to do ANYTHING with this info unless of course you want to. I can tell you that I know a few people involved and these guys do great work on a shoestring budget. If you like what you see, and you're from the area, it's just something to keep in mind.
The Durham Eagles: http://www.durhamcares.org/partners/durham_eagles/


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 27, 2011)

Great offer. Definitely Want in. Thanks!

Name should be on the list already but just wanted say if we can find a way for the raffles to work I think they are a great idea


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, I'll bite! Put me in!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Ben,

I'm in, and the Durham Eagles just got a donation.

Rick


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in also.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 27, 2011)

i guess i'm in since i was in on the first raffle....gonna send a donation to your charity....this very gracious of u ben.....i am sure everyone appreciates it!.....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 27, 2011)

ok where the heck do u send a donation...do they have a paypal button?....ryan


----------



## Lefty (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree! I'm in, even though I'm a lefty


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 27, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> ok where the heck do u send a donation...do they have a paypal button?....ryan


Click on the link and then in the top right there is a button that says "Give to this Partner". You then can choose which partner to give to, in this case the eagles, and can choose a one time or monthly gift.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 27, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I agree! I'm in, even though I'm a lefty


 
it's a western deba, so you'll be fine if you win. i was in the first time, but i'll kick in to the charity.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, it's a western Deba, so it's actually a double bevel. Even the lefties will get some love!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I agree! I'm in, even though I'm a lefty


 
Hmmm... I think the Western deba is 50/50, at least according to the JCK website. Maybe Ben can confirm this?


----------



## mano (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice gesture. I'm in.


----------



## stopbarking (Jun 27, 2011)

Would love to be in on this one. Thanks!


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to enter.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright! It's filling up fast, but we've still got 76 spaces left. Keep those posts comin' guys!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's really generous of you, Ben, I'm in also. Can never have enough Blazens...

Stefan


----------



## so_sleepy (Jun 27, 2011)

sign me up


----------



## RobinW (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd love to be in too!

Thanks

robin


----------



## echerub (Jun 27, 2011)

Please count me in!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry guys, I didn't look into it. I figured charity, deba...of course I'm in, even if I can't use it! Thanks for pointing it out, though! I guess it's true what they say about assuming....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't look into it. I figured charity, deba...of course I'm in, even if I can't use it! Thanks for pointing it out, though! I guess it's true what they say about assuming....


 
Well, the Misono Western debas *are* right-handed ...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome consolidation prize! I'm in! Donation sent cause you rock for doing this.


----------



## Line cooked (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure if I made the cut but I hope my contribution helps the Durham Eagles...This rocks


----------



## Avishar (Jun 27, 2011)

Put me in if you please  I appreciate the gesture and I still use that Wusthof knife guard you included with the Hiro


----------



## bprescot (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Avishar! I didn't know you'd made your way over here! Glad you could make use of it. Hopefully the knives are holding up equally as well, though for the life of me I can't remember what I sold you. Was that the HC? Man I miss that knife. Now THAT would have been a good raffle blade!


----------



## Lars (Jun 28, 2011)

Please sign me up as well..!

Lars


----------



## shankster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in! Very generous of you.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in -- thanks!


----------



## Darkhoek (Jun 28, 2011)

A very generous offer. Count me in!

DarkHOeK


----------



## GLE1952 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in,

Glen


----------



## mikemac (Jun 28, 2011)

I never win anything, so let me improve everybody else's odds...I'm in


----------



## jannend (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems fun, I am in too...


----------



## dough (Jun 28, 2011)

what a nice thing to do ill be in on this.


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds cool. Count me in, please.


----------



## heirkb (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the raffle. Please count me in.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 28, 2011)

Im in


----------



## chazmtb (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in Ben.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 28, 2011)

Consider me in!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in.

Thanks


----------



## steeley (Jun 28, 2011)

I am joining this party thank you for doing this .


----------



## dgravel (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in please =D.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 29, 2011)

This is great. Please count me in on this..


----------



## bprescot (Jun 29, 2011)

Woohoo! We're approaching the halfway mark fellas! Only 52 slots left. So keep 'em comin'!


----------



## riverie (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in please . And good luck for everyone....


----------



## Ratton (Jun 29, 2011)

Please add me to the list!!! 

Thanks!!!!...


----------



## bprescot (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh come ON people. What's a guy gotta do to give away a free knife?!?!?:rofl:

But seriously, 450+ views and only 50 signups? There has GOT to be more people interested than that! What, you want pics? Is that it? 

Brand spankin' new fellas! So come and get it!







Oh, and just to be clear, shipping is included!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm happy to do a donation and participate in the raffle. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 29, 2011)

Can I have the 50 remaining slots?  :razz:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 29, 2011)

bprescot said:


> What's a guy gotta do to give away a free knife?


 
you could make it easy on yourself and just give it to me


----------



## bprescot (Jun 30, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Can I have the 50 remaining slots?  :razz:


 
Not a chance Mr.


----------



## toek (Jun 30, 2011)

Raffle me! im in =)


----------



## Craig (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in too!

I'd gift the charity, but the tax implications don't work out for me if I give across the border.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 30, 2011)

Woohoo! Keep 'em comin' guys.

Thanks for those that have given to the Screamin' Eagles or other charities of choice, but it is by no means mandatory! It's not even expected! In truth, I've been blown away by the response. 

But if the charity thing is what's keeping more people from signing up, don't let it! Come get a ticket, and have some fun!


----------



## Ichi (Jun 30, 2011)

:thumbsup2:


----------



## JeffS (Jul 1, 2011)

Might as well count me in too... Someone has to help fill the spaces right? lol


----------



## mhlee (Jul 1, 2011)

Count me in as well. Thanks!


----------



## bprescot (Jul 1, 2011)

JeffS said:


> Might as well count me in too... Someone has to help fill the spaces right? lol


 
Absolutely! And guys, only so this doesn't drag on too, too long, I'll run with however many entries I've got Sunday night.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 1, 2011)

I just won both blocks of wood from out friendly suppliers, so I probably shouldn't enter here.

Whoops. :saythat:


----------



## chuck239 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well if you need more people. Count me it. Thanks!!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok--I'm in too!


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 3, 2011)

Dang, 700 plus members and only 61 posts to get a free knife? 

I was going to let someone else have a chance since I have awesome luck and will probably win. (j/k I have actually never won anything in my life)

But if no one else is jumping on.....

I'm in!


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 3, 2011)

I am off vacation and in the raffle.

K.


----------



## bprescot (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, well, that's everyone. Let me add our last entries to the spreadsheet and come back with the results!


----------



## bprescot (Jul 4, 2011)

So that everyone knows the process and the rules, I took all of the names entered and put them into a spreadsheet. I then used a random number generator for each name to pick a number between 1 and 1000. I then sorted the names according to that number and assigned the "lotto" number based on that. Below is the list with number assignments. Take a peek to make sure I've got you on there, and if I don't shoot me a PM. 

I'll pull a number a bit later, but right now I get to go tend to some pulled pork and brisket:headbang:

1	Lefty
2	mikemac
3	Sudsy
4	Ratton
5	Vertigo
6	LineCooked
7	Lars
8	Johnny Chance
9	Darkhoek
10	WildBoar
11	toek
12	HHH Knives
13	shankster
14	Spike C
15	steeley
16	RobinW
17	Craig
18	Chifunda
19	Apicius
20	Mateo
21	dough
22	Pensacola
23	Avishar
24	unkajonet
25	Jim
26	tk59
27	El Pescador
28	echerub
29	mhlee
30	Callenak
31	Andrew H
32	chazmtb
33	johndoughy
34	Vladimir
35	Mainaman
36	marcr
37	rahimlee54
38	kalaeb
39	EdipisReks
40	GLE1952
41	Rottman
42	dgravel
43	chuck329
44	mc2442
45	Fryboy
46	mano
47	Ichi
48	StopBarking
49	Goodchef1
50	Mattias504
51	LineCooked
52	Mr Drinky
53	ajhuff
54	Jeff S
55	jannend
56	so_sleepy
57	Amon-Rukh
58	jm2hill
59	riverie


----------



## bprescot (Jul 4, 2011)

And the winner, picked by Random.org, is number 50! I'll be sending a PM to get the address then the knife ships out Tuesday!

Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats, Mattias504!!

:happy3::happy3:


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 4, 2011)

Woot woot!! This knife will see some glorious days of work and be put to good use. Thanks!!


----------



## Ichi (Jul 4, 2011)

:happy3: Congratulations Mattias504 :thumbsup2:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 4, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 4, 2011)

yup! Congratulations!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 4, 2011)

congrudulations :-(


----------



## mainaman (Jul 4, 2011)

congrats to the winner.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats, Mattias. Sounds like it'll be used for what it was designed!
Thanks again, for doing this Ben!


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 4, 2011)

I take no consolation in these results. But congrats to Mattias anyhow 

k.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats!! And thank you again for the raffle!!


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice ...Congrats Mattias.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 5, 2011)

Ichi said:


> :happy3: Congratulations Mattias504 :thumbsup2:




Yeh! 

Thanks for this Ben! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 5, 2011)

Good going Matt


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats, Matt & Thanks Ben!

Stefan


----------



## bprescot (Jul 5, 2011)

No worries guys! Hopefully this was a bit of fun for all involved! And a heartfelt thanks to all those who took this opportunity to help the Durham Eagles or your local equivalents! Like I said before, I never anticipated the type of response this received. That's the kind of thing that makes this place so awesome!


----------



## rancho (Jul 6, 2011)

oh damn, wish i saw this earlier. i love raffles!


----------



## JeffS (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats Matt! And a big thanks to bprescot for trying to setup the first raffle and also for donating this knife. As well as a thanks to everyone who donated to any charity.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 7, 2011)

This was cool! Thanks, Ben.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 11, 2011)

Got it before the weekend. Sharpened 'er up and put it right to work. This thing is a beast!!
Thanks a lot Ben and thanks KKF!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2011)

It's all Ben that deserves the thanks here.


----------



## l r harner (Jul 12, 2011)

i ll take chance 54 and nick wheeler is dreamy


----------



## bprescot (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Butch. I have NO idea who Nick Wheeler is, but this raffle is done and done. Matt took home the knife and is already putting it to better use than I ever did. Probably has something to do with my local supermarket not selling whole tuna :wink:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick Wheeler is this guy.

J/K. It's probably this guy. Both are pretty dreamy, I suppose.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 13, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Nick Wheeler is this guy.
> 
> J/K. It's probably this guy. Both are pretty dreamy, I suppose.


 
Butch is talking about Nick #2
That website photo is old (2004)
Nick caught some teasing from some of the guys on one of the other forums. Someone called him dreamy and it stuck.
He is a journeyman bladesmith that makes mostly bowies with exceptional fit and finish.


----------



## bprescot (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. So not only is he dreamy, but his knives are dreamy too?! Oh my! :drool:


----------



## l r harner (Jul 13, 2011)

and its a runnning gag from bladeforums about not reading the thread and jsut calling out a number and hoping to when even when there might have been nothing to be had 

nick is crazy good at knife making and the dreamy thing is just in jest (we knife makers are a funny bunch )

BTW nick is also strong 
herre he moving his 260lb anvil


----------



## obtuse (Jul 15, 2011)

Am I too late?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 15, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Am I too late?


 
Yep.



bprescot said:


> And the winner, picked by Random.org, is number 50! I'll be sending a PM to get the address then the knife ships out Tuesday!
> 
> Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## Shnaw (Jul 28, 2011)

If this thing's still goin' on, I'm down for charity!


----------



## Bryan G. (Aug 7, 2011)

in please

regard Ben

Bryan

oops guess it's over. Regards to Ben anyway!


----------



## SaltyBob (Jun 28, 2012)

nvm..shoulda checked


----------



## JMac (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in, here we go.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 28, 2012)

JMac said:


> I'm in, here we go.



this is a year old.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

:zombiegrave:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 28, 2012)

Back from thedead muwahahaha


----------



## clayton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## bprescot (Jun 28, 2012)

But... but... I already did this one.... :sad0:

Though, it HAS been a year... And a move IS a good time to do an inventory... Hmm... :scratchhead:
Let me think on this and get back to you all.


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm definitely in if there is still room on your list.


----------



## bobhoveyga (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds great, sign me up!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in if there's room left!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2012)

I just thought it'd be fun to pretend that now was a year ago...


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 28, 2012)

I hate to burst everyones bubble, or to anyone else reading this a year late, but the raffle ended ...a year ago. Mattias won!


----------



## add (Jun 28, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I hate to burst everyones bubble, or to anyone else reading this a year late, but the raffle ended ...a year ago. Mattias won!



What's your point Debbie Downer?

I am so in ! !


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 28, 2012)

Are there hippie girls?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 28, 2012)

:spitcoffee:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh what they hey. I'm in.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 28, 2012)

All right! Well, that's going to be the last entry for this raffle!

And the winner is ... Holy Crap!!! Rachael Ray!!! When did she even JOIN here?! Man, Dave is gonna be PISSED he missed her. 

Well thanks for playing folks. Better luck next time.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 28, 2012)

bprescot said:


> All right! Well, that's going to be the last entry for this raffle!
> 
> And the winner is ... Holy Crap!!! Rachael Ray!!! When did she even JOIN here?! Man, Dave is gonna be PISSED he missed her.
> 
> Well thanks for playing folks. Better luck next time.



IS IT TOO LATE? I'M IN.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats Rach!


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 29, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Congrats Rach!




Rachael Ray: ... the way to any man or woman's heart or any other part of their anatomy, is through their stomach ...
From Rachael Ray Show on October 16, 2008

Rachael Ray: ... I can't bake, but I can blow dry ...
From Rachael Ray Show on February 14, 2007

Rachael Ray: ... she [Martha Stewart] thinks she is tough because she went to prison, but I can still take her ...
From a Rachael Ray Show taping on August 22, 2006


----------



## The Edge (Jun 29, 2012)

Can we raffle off Rachael Ray next?!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2012)

ok I'm in now.:evilgrin::theline:


----------



## GLE1952 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is this over untill next year?


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 30, 2012)

GLE1952 said:


> Is this over untill next year?



Yah. But next years prize is Rachel rays waffle. I hear it's pretty dry...


----------



## batagor (Jul 4, 2012)

I am in


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 4, 2012)

batagor said:


> I am in



:lol2::lol2:


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm out.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> I'm out.



You don't want some of Rachael's waffle?


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 4, 2012)

I just had some. Like chewing on a vinegar soaked catchers mitt, with heavy aroma of fermented fish sauce. I don't think my palate is well developed enough...


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 4, 2012)

uke:uke:


brainsausage said:


> I just had some. Like chewing on a vinegar soaked catchers mitt, with heavy aroma of fermented fish sauce. I don't think my palate is well developed enough...


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry, had to do something to get the image of RR out of my head.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 4, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Sorry, had to do something to get the image of RR out of my head.


So you replaced it with _that?!_ That floppy lipped, bobble headed, bony-fingered and disgustingly misproportioned muppet freakshow?!






FOR SHAME!!!!!


----------

